# Dx Is Cvat



## sandy209 (Oct 14, 2008)

Need help with ICD-9 code for CVAT (costovertebral angle tenderness).  Alpha index only lists abdominal (gen/localized), rebound and skin.  thanks!


----------



## kmhall (Oct 14, 2008)

Under 'syndrome' there is a code for costovertebral.  253.0

Hope this helps


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 15, 2008)

253.0 is for Acromegaly and Giantism, I don't think that is right.  I'd be more inclined to go with a code for pain, rib, 786.50 or 719.48 if this would be considered a joint area.  That's just my opinion, any other thoughts?


----------



## amylis1 (Aug 25, 2011)

*cvat*

253.0 is correct.  codes out to nreve root and plexus disorder


----------



## hoobavent (May 1, 2012)

mkj2486 said:


> 253.0 is for Acromegaly and Giantism, I don't think that is right.  I'd be more inclined to go with a code for pain, rib, 786.50 or 719.48 if this would be considered a joint area.  That's just my opinion, any other thoughts?




I agree.  I don't know why anyone would code this as Acromegaly and Giantism if its just tenderness of CVA?


----------



## hoobavent (May 1, 2012)

amylis1 said:


> 253.0 is correct.  codes out to nreve root and plexus disorder



353.8 is the code for the nerve root and plexus disorder


----------



## mjb5019 (May 1, 2012)

*Cvat*

Are we thinking  correctly- isnt CVAT discomfort when palpating over the kidney?


----------



## NanaT (Nov 8, 2012)

In discussing this with my supervisor we have coded it as 729.1,724.5,788.41, since there is no definitive code description that covers the true description of CVAT.


----------



## Esoto1 (Dec 17, 2013)

*CVA Tenderness!*

I'll would use the code 781.99 Hope this can help you!


----------

